# Ichon Rx?



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Can your vet not just write you out a prescription if they don't want to upset the Pharma company that produces Adequan by stocking it themselves?
Companies like Valley Vet who sell Ichon will deal directly with your vet
Generics are supposed to be the same but we had a side effect from Altresyn last year when we switched to that so have gone back to Regumate this year


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Ichon is sterile polysulfated glycosaminoglycan, PSGAGs. Ichon is used for sterile post-surgical lavage, to prevent adhesions, and to strengthen post-surgical scars. Instill as the final lavage prior to surgical closure of abdominal incision. (100mg/ml) Sterile Polysulfated Glycosaminoglycan

Adequan IM for Horses is recommended for the intramuscular treatment of non-infectious degenerative and/or traumatic joint dysfunction and associated lameness of the carpal and hock joints in horses. Each 5 ml of Adequan IM Equine contains 500 mg of Polysulfated Glycosaminoglycan (PSGAG) solution. The recommended dose of Adequan IM in horses is 500 mg (5 ml) every 4 days for 28 days, intramuscularly. Polysulfated Glycosaminoglycan.


So yes, appears they are chemically the same, and I guess it is just that IM clinical trials on Ichon have not been done, so I guess Im use is off label
Don't know if quality control is \higher' used IM, versus as a lavage???


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

not having heard of Ichon before, I did some googling, and the following is what would concern me:

'Ichon™ is a preparation of polysulfated glycosaminoglycan (PSGAG) extracted from bovine tracheal cartilage. It has the same active ingredient as Adequan although uses a different vehicle. Unlike Adequan which is produced commercially in the United States (by Luitpold) under direct FDA supervision, Ichon is produced in China without FDA regulation.


----------



## EWay (Mar 17, 2017)

Hmm it is made by kinetic, headquarters in Kentucky? Perhaps they make it oversees? I find it hard to believe it would be less regulated as it is still sold as a sterile surgical levage in the US. I am sure they wouldn't spend money on trails for joint use when Adequan has the patent they do. 

I am not sure what caused the change to Rx, I did hours of research when I first looked into the product and found no cases of bad reactions with IM injection. Again, personally I have found it works wonders. 

I suppose I'll try another vet. Can't help but feel this is big pharma at work.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

EWay said:


> Hmm it is made by kinetic, headquarters in Kentucky? Perhaps they make it oversees? I find it hard to believe it would be less regulated as it is still sold as a sterile surgical levage in the US. I am sure they wouldn't spend money on trails for joint use when Adequan has the patent they do.
> 
> I am not sure what caused the change to Rx, I did hours of research when I first looked into the product and found no cases of bad reactions with IM injection. Again, personally I have found it works wonders.
> 
> I suppose I'll try another vet. Can't help but feel this is big pharma at work.


Just because something is okay to use as a lavage, does not mean it then is okay to use IM, without some true clinical trails. There is also a different vehicle used ,far as transport.
There is also the fact, when you use something off label, it is at your own risk, and you are SOL if something goes wrong, far as any compensation
I worry about anything made in China,as we have multi examples, from dog food to children's toys

Big Pharma-perhaps, but the fact remains production of any health product or supplements is very poorly regulated in China. 
I mean, I use injectable bulk cattle Ivermectin off label, using it orally in horses, so am certainly not saying if your comfort level is okay, then go ahead and use it


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Can your vet not just write you out a prescription if they don't want to upset the Pharma company that produces Adequan by stocking it themselves?
> Companies like Valley Vet who sell Ichon will deal directly with your vet
> Generics are supposed to be the same but we had a side effect from Altresyn last year when we switched to that so have gone back to Regumate this year


 A vet can't knowing write a prescription, to use a product off label
It is NOT a generic alternative, but a product with the same active ingredient, but a different carrier, approved as a levage, and without any FDA regulation


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, her is the 'nitty gritty on off label use' I guess it is legal to prescribe it, but it does change legal implications, plus it can't be advertised in an off label use:

'Off-label use is the use of pharmaceutical drugs for an unapproved indication or in an unapproved age group, dosage, or route of administration.[1] Both prescription drugs and over-the-counter drugs (OTCs) can be used in off-label ways, although most studies of off-label use focus on prescription drugs.

Off-label use is generally legal unless it violates ethical guidelines or safety regulations. The ability to prescribe drugs for uses beyond the officially approved indications is commonly used to good effect by healthcare providers. For example, methotrexate is commonly used off-label because its immunomodulatory effects relieve various disorders.[2] However, off-label use can entail health risks and differences in legal liability. Marketing of pharmaceuticals for off-label use is usually prohibited.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

This is the definition of a generic drug;

'A generic drug is a pharmaceutical drug that is equivalent to a brand-name product in dosage, strength, route of administration, quality, performance, and intended use. ... In most cases, generic products become available after the patent protections afforded to a drug's original developer expire.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Smilie said:


> A vet can't knowing write a prescription, to use a product off label
> It is NOT a generic alternative, but a product with the same active ingredient, but a different carrier, approved as a levage, and without any FDA regulation


 Someone must be writing prescriptions for it as its only available on prescription. 
Valley Vet sell it so I think probably best for the OP to talk to them about how they deal with someone's vet
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=b90bb2da-6377-4053-bec0-a3c417330350


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Someone must be writing prescriptions for it as its only available on prescription.
> Valley Vet sell it so I think probably best for the OP to talk to them about how they deal with someone's vet
> https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=b90bb2da-6377-4053-bec0-a3c417330350


Yes, most likely they are, but I doubt they are writing it up as as IM injection

Note how it is also advertised in that link you posted. Obviously following the rules of not advertizing off label use


----------



## EWay (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks all. Appreciate the input. I understand the risks of using something off label but there are lots of accounts of folks using this as I am for horses and dogs, including many times vets prescribed it when Adequan was on back order. I don't really think it's necessary to get into a terminology argument here.

My understanding is this is particularly common in Canada. So there may not be 100s of clinical trials but this isn't an uncommon use of the product. I also discussed this with a family member who is a small animal vet prior to trying Ichon and he thought it was perfectly appropriate. As we know, until the patent on Adequan expires we will all have to pay a lot of money for this particular product, which I do think is a shame for those of us who own horses on a budget and want to do all we can to keep them healthy and happy as they age. I'll just suck it up and buy Adequan this month and hold off on lessons for a few weeks.


----------

